# Could use some help on ceramic vs duraceramic tile



## helpmike (Mar 24, 2011)

My wife and I will purchase our home on Friday and we will not be moving in to it until June. So we would like to change out the flooring in the walk out basement.

Right now it is carpet. I have not seen the sub floor but I'm hoping it is level.
We are thing in of tiling the walk out basement living room that is about 12' by 15' and a hallway that is about 24' long.

Also the full bath room and the laundry room. 

The basement living room has a walk out to a pool out side and we have kids. So we are thinking this is going to be a very high traffic area.

I'm going to do all the tile work and I have some practice with ceramic before but nothing in the amount this project calls for. We like the big tile like the 16" or 18" square tile.

We are looking at ceramic tile without a shine finish. We went to a local flooring store and they showed us Duraceramic tile. I know nothing about it. 

Is is as good as Ceramic tile or are there draw backs. We had the basement tested for moisture and the basement has never flooded and has not mold from water damage.

I will have exact measurements for the rooms to be tiled by tomorrow because we have not gone to closing yet.

My question is are there any difference in Ceramic or Duraceramic tile? There is lots of info on Ceramic tile but not Duraceramic tile. What is the better investment and which is easiest to install And why is it that Durceramic does not need grout lines ( I have not seen that in there installation manual though). Thanks for the help.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What is Durra ceramic? I'm a tile guy----is it tile ?


----------



## helpmike (Mar 24, 2011)

Duraceramic is a tile that has scotchgard protection, has silver antibacterial protections can look like slate, stone, or marble is said to be warmer then ceramic tile and is said to be quieter too. come in 16" by 16". It not as thick as tile. But as for performance or how it holds up I don't know. I have had trouble finding any real information on Duraceramic or how it preforms. I know you do not need a wet saw to cut it though. but installation is that same as tile But you have to use a special thin set and grout with it not the same stuff that is used for ceramic tile. That is about All i got. I was told it holds up just like ceramic tile but is warmer, quieter, easier to install. If it is that is great I would just like some more information on Duraceramic or if anyone has ever worked with it. Duraceramic is made by congolum and I guess they also made Durastone. Thanks. hope I helped with your question.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

http://www.congoleum.com/res-products.php?product_line=duraceramic


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Go ahead and search "duraceramic" and see what happens. 

There's been many complaints about this product. There's no substitute for the "real thing".:yes:

Jaz


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Bob----Those are heavy,high quality,Vinyl tiles----nothing 'Ceramic 'about them other than looks and the ability to add an optional 'grout'

Rusty Baker is a flooring installer/member I'll bet he is very familiar with this.

I read the installation instructions----sharp utility knife --score and snap---Tin snips for curves.

.---Mike---


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Real ceramic tile and Duraceramic are two entirely different products. There is nothing about Duraceramic that is comparable to real ceramic with one exception. They can both be installed on a floor.

Do a search for Duraceramic and you will turn up more complaints than happy users. Real ceramic tile can be purchased and installed for the same cost as Duraceramic and in some cases a little less.



> We went to a local flooring store and they showed us Duraceramic tile.


They try to switch a customer to Duraceramic because there is less work and more profit in Duraceramic especially if they can also up-sell you the underlayment they now insist you must have. You don't need it.


----------



## williamwiens (Nov 13, 2010)

if i could go back in time, 18 x 18 tile was not the best choice for my basement bath.
You need a VERY flat floor to avoid lippage.

with the price of self leveler, it can become a prettly costly venture.

Have you laid tile b4?


----------



## IceT (Mar 18, 2011)

JazMan said:


> Go ahead and search "duraceramic" and see what happens.


 Yes, many CERAMIC TILE installers do not like the product and BAD MOUTH the product without being truthful.. 
This is a great product.. you will be very happy with it. we have no issues.


----------



## IceT (Mar 18, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Do a search for Duraceramic and you will turn up more complaints than happy users. Real ceramic tile can be purchased and installed for the same cost as Duraceramic and in some cases a little less


 . 

The real issue isn't the product, it is installers not liking anything different, and things that take $$ away from them. 
DuraCeramic is MUCH LESS installed than Traditional Ceramic Tile installation and all you installers KNOW that and then bad mouth it, because you want to make more bucks.

DuraCeramic is designed so that a vinyl installer can install it for about 1/2 the cost of ceramic tile installer. The tile cost is close to a high grade tile. Unless you buy the cheap junk at HD or other box stores.

Listen to your retailer, as they have the experience, more so than the installers (and if they had problems, maybe it was the installer who had the problem, ever think of that?)


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Ceramic tile when properly installed and maintained will last a lifetime. Duraceramic, IVC vinyls and laminates are floorings that will last a few years. They are not intended to last for a lot of years. So it depends on how often you want to change your flooring or how often you move as to what is best for you.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

IceT said:


> Yes, many CERAMIC TILE installers do not like the product and BAD MOUTH the product without being truthful..
> This is a great product.. you will be very happy with it. we have no issues.


Quite the contrary. I install real ceramic tiles because my customers are high end and don't want imitation products. They want granite, not corian, all wood cabinets, not particle board, etc. Same reason I buy a harley when I want a V twin, not some jap, plastic covered pos. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bken (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to agree with icet on this one guys, the bad press is just ya'll. 
The DuraCeramic product is designed to resist cracking, is warmer, softer under foot and conforms to existing sub-flooring without the need of mud or concrete board. Is it the choice for everyone? No, thus the reason you have so many choices, every floor has a proper location to have it installed. Ceramic tile has many options as well, but what happens when the house shifts? did I hear a crack, can a proper installation protect a house shifting 6"? How about a iron pan dropping from 6', would the ceramic hold up to that? in most cases, nope.. So then, what would have been a better installation, DuraCeramic would then be an option. Ceramic also has it's place and I do install it and love it. But to say that a product is bad because it doesn't meet your imaginary standards is just wrong.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I


> have to agree with icet on this one guys, the bad press is just ya'll.


Well good for Congoleum then.
Helpmike you and your wife do a Google search and see the many complaints that exist on Internet forums about that product, I promise you I didn't cause all of those complaints to be there. I'm good but not that good and it's no skin off my nose if Congoleum goes broke tomorrow. These guys above probably sell Duraceramic and have a vested interest in its healthy promotion.


----------



## indymaker (Feb 18, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> I'm good but not that good and it's no skin off my nose if Congoleum goes broke tomorrow.


Wow is that modesty?:no: And he claims to want to help the OP :laughing:. As you can see here, he and other installers do not you in mind. 
I have been watching these sites for a long time and it is always the same an installer bad mouthing a product he either doesn't know, or feels that can hurt his back pocket. Once in a while I see a truthful soul and they are normally bashed to bits and leave the site in time.

Here is the truth of the matter: Trust your Retailer. Your situation may be perfect for DuraCeramic and not Ceramic, or Vise-versa The person talking to you would have the best idea. Viewpoints on here can be slanted based on personal gain or loss. 

Side note for Bud: You should care about the truth, even if you don't care about the people.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't install ceramic or duraceramic. Like I said above, it depends on how long you want the product to last. A properly installed and maintained ceramic floor will last a lifetime. Properly installed and maintained duraceramic will last several years. It all depends on what you want and need.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The only thing that a prospective Duraceramic buyer has to do is just *GOOGLE IT!*

All of the answers and complaints are there for all to find. I didn't register all of those complaints under assumed names. I don't cause the product to nick. I don't cause chair legs to scratch the surface. I don't cause the clear wear-surface to peel off. I don't cause the corners to curl upward. I don't cause the tile to shrink away from the grout. I don't cause the tiles to release from the substrate. 

*GOOGLE IT, that's all - just GOOGLE IT!*:laughing:



> Side note for Bud: You should care about the truth, even if you don't care about the people.


Side note for indy: *In my opinion* you my friend (with your eleven posts here) are an ..........

Nevermind, you aren't worth it. You guys have the last word. I'm done!


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i had to check and see what this duraceramic was.
the biggest complaint i saw was that it chipped easily.
the prices i saw was from 3.60 to 5.09 a sq ft.
i'm putting 22"x22" porcelain in my kitchen for 1.49 a foot.
looks like the duraceramic is a little better then laminate but not as good as tile. but for the price i would go with laminate that looks like tile rather then the duraceramic just for economic reasons. less investment for laminate so when you have to change it you arent throwing away so much as you would with the duraceramic. a few reviews i read the people thought the stuff was crap. but everyone dislike something. i guess if you pay to have someone install it and its crap you really feel like you been taken. i'll stick with the proven porcelein and save money over duraceramic.


----------

